

The 8 biggest lies the CIA told about torture - Logmix
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/9/7361295/biggest-lies-the-cia-told-about-the-torture-program

======
kakakiki
"In 2002, a detainee died of suspected hypothermia while "partially nude and
chained to a concrete floor;" later, CIA leaders admitted they had "little or
no awareness of operations" at the site in question. "

This is beyond horrific - the methods and the denial.

